# Screaming when separated



## Dazzyp (Apr 6, 2013)

Hi guys,

So I let my female Avery bred bird go to a friend so I could focus my attention on my hand reared boy Sammy. We've had him since literally just weaned and he was hand fed from extremely young so is completely trusting and dotes on both me and my partner, he's been displaying quite a bit of hormonal behaviours of late too with the rubbing himself on toys and occasionaly a shoulder.

My issue however is to do with the extremely loud screaming he does whenever we leave the room, I've tried covering him until he stops, which results in him starting again. Are there any other techniques we could be using? I've read about water bottle spraying but I don't want to do that.

He is approx 7 months old, and can whistle a few things but seems reluctant to talk. Is this just a maturity thing or will I need to work on him to eliminate the screams - there very loud and I worry about the neighbours.

Anyway any help is good help - you've always given me sound advice in the past so I look forward to your views and to keeping you involved along the way.

Thanks in advance, Darren x


----------



## Dazzyp (Apr 6, 2013)

*Photo*

Here's the guy in question getting a tickle.


----------



## tweetsandsarah (Mar 27, 2014)

From my reading, misting with a water bottle should be a good and positive thing as it is an important way to give them a bath so I would not use it in a negative way. What you can try is establish a flock call, a whistle that you use when he is flock calling for you as a response. I use a wolf whistle when Tweets flock calls and I will even do it from the other room. One note is that a little tough love may help teach him. Don't rush to him when he is screaming, let him know you're nearby with the flock call, and be patient. This way he knows he hasn't been abandoned, but his behavior won't get the results he wants. Of course I am pretty new to 'tiels so I'm just learning as well. Hopefully someone will mention how to deal with the hormones. I wish you luck and keep us updated!


----------



## Dazzyp (Apr 6, 2013)

Ok, so upon taking advice from a breeder I have moved him into the next room. If he's screaming I leave him be, but when he's quiet, I'll bring him into the lounge with us. It's not been a week yet but there is definitely improvements! I'm sure you can see him working it out in his head.....restraining from the high pitch ear piercing screams. Anywho, watch this space.


----------



## tweetsandsarah (Mar 27, 2014)

That's good to hear!


----------

